# Brute force 750 clutch mod question



## Rhargrove (Feb 17, 2017)

i have a 2015 brute 750 with a 6" lift and was sitting on 31/9.5/14 outlaws. I have the VFJ stage 3 spider mod with the red primary spring and orange secondary spring. when I had VFJ set up the clutch originally it was for the outlaws, I recently put 32/10.00/14 silverbacks which are quite a bit heavier than the outlaws and took some of the power off when you first take off. What size weights do you think I should put in my primary to accomidate for the loss of power at take off? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

You need to get with John about that.


----------

